# i have a favor to ask can someone send me Carlo Gesualdo madrigal lyrics in french?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Has a french speaker i want my language it's kinda normal , and french and italian is similar since latin language so , who can have me simple papper translate madrigal and as the soul of a poet erudit in italian and french, i find partial madrigal in french kinda disapointing , not because im a language fachist, it's just i want the very best translation of Gesualdo madrigal, how come no one ever publish this in french entirely?

Why why why???

Who done this so far on sheet papper

i would pay like 20 buck for lyrics sheets in french please or send you one of my copy of Guerreleider by zubin metha or something?

:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Did you try Google translate?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

nope , thanks for the inside *RogerX*


----------

